# No water bottle bosses... what to do?



## mindhole (Dec 3, 2004)

My boyfriend has a LeMond Saturn Team cyclocross bike, which doesn't have water bottle bosses. He doesn't race the bike, but loves to do long training rides on it, and having no place to put his bottles (besides his jersey pockets, yuck) is a drag. He's a professional bike mechanic, so I figure he's thought of practically everything, but on the other hand, you guys are a smart bunch of people, so.... any suggestions? (I'm pretty sure he'd shudder at the thought of the triathlon seat cages, so please don't go there. ) 
thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Great idea. 

A decent aero (road oriented) hydration pack, or if you have a good shop, you might be able to get these little clips that wrap around a tube and allow you to basically "strap" a cage to a bike w/o bottle mount braze-on's. 

Good luck!


----------



## triangleforge (Feb 18, 2004)

*Don't bother with...*

Don't bother with the Two Fish velcro bottle cages; I bought one to use for a light battery during 'cross season (cages off, but fairly regular need for a light while commuting). It just doesn't grip the tube tightly enough to stay put. I now strap it on the top tube -- that works adequately for a light battery, but wouldn't be great for a water bottle.

Long term, when it comes time to repaint the frame, adding water bottle bosses is easy; since he's a mechanic, have him ask around a bit, since there may be framebuilders nearby who can do it with such minimal torch work that it'd require just a tiny amount of touchup painting.

And here's an idea for the inventors out there (though somone's probably already thought of it). Since water bottle bosses can get stripped out, it'd be great to have a way to renew the threads, or in this case install new ones, like with a Helicoil or a plug in boss that mounts like a drywall moly bolt (you know, the ones that expand behind the drywall when you tighten the central screw?).

Cheers!


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

plug the stripped out cage hole with 2 part epxoy then tap that out. Should hold.

Regarding the bottle mounts, if its steel he could have some brazed on or the camelbak as mentioned. Ones easy and ones hard.

I'd use the triathlon style 2 bottle mounts if it was just for long training rides. But then again, i used to be a triathlete, so go figure.










jeremyb


----------



## cy1 (Dec 7, 2004)

*One option*

One option is to use threaded pop rivets and a standard cage. It's not optimal as you are installing them in a thin, unreinforced part of the tubeset if it's steel. I wouldn't do it in a frame that I'm in love with, but I've done it on an older mtb and had no problems.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*yo there,*

You might have the Zeester check with the dudes at Rainbow - not only could they braze it but they could repaint it too.

Or are you guys not looking to go that drastic.

Thanks for emailing me that pic, and good to see you lurking around in here!


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*I know these 2*



jeremyb said:


> I'd use the triathlon style 2 bottle mounts if it was just for long training rides.


Forget it. Not only did the OP specifically say that was not an option, but I happen to know the guy in question. These long training rides involve dirt and dismounts, hence why he's using a CX bike for them. You don't do remounts with tri-mount cages, not unless you want to be missing some fairly important equipment...


----------



## anaerobic Max (Oct 25, 2002)

*that all sounds waaaayyyy too complicated*

my crosser doesnt have bottle cage mounts, so i drilled two 5 or 6 (dunno)mm holes into the seat tube (where usually the second cage goes) and installed two threaded rivets. dont forget to add some glue before you plug the rivet in. that will prevent them from coming loose.

very clean look, works great. the german empella distributor does so as well. but i wouldnt install them in the down tube if it's very thin...


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

*Try this out for size*

It might ruin the paint but it will work.. 













Checkout Nashbar.com. They have a couple more gizmos that will work for bikes without water bottle mounts. I have the same problem on my bike but I'm lazy so I use the back pockets of my jersey.  

Back to Lurker mode.....


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

when I was a kid, most bikes used a clamp on cage, there were two little clamps with a screw in each and they had an indentation where the cage fit in. There must be some of those things around still? Maybe some outfit like Wald sells them, or even a Walmart sort of bike department would have them. I remember also that bottles also came with a second top with lots of holes in it for use as a shower or for water plants.


----------



## mindhole (Dec 3, 2004)

*hey everyone, thanks for the ideas...*

I appreciate all the suggestions. I'll pass 'em on!


----------



## triscuit (Sep 13, 2004)

Umm...camelbak?? Easier to drink from than a bottle, holds a snack and won't get in the way mounting or dismounting. Smaller ones are barely noticable if he only needs 50 oz of water (equiv of 2 specialized big mouth bottles).


----------



## anaerobic Max (Oct 25, 2002)

at least for me camelbags are a biiiiig no-no for cyclocross. call it tradition or whatever, for me it just doesnt look right....

and if the bike is intended for recreational use he's hardly gonna do run-ups. i'd stick with the bottle cages


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Last time I had this issue, I went over to the local auto parts place and picked up a couple of appropriately sized hose clamps.

Wrap tube with electical tape and tighten hose clamps.

Simple, cheap, effective.

What more do you want?

M


----------



## drdomore (Dec 6, 2004)

*Can you give a detailed description!*

I am having the same problem. My Fuji 10speed that I recently bought used for doing the MS150 does not have the "water bottle bosses" so I clamped the bottle holder onto the frame between my legs using the two clamps that the bottle holder came with. However, it is not tight enough and I can rotate it and more irritatingly, move it up and down on the frame.

Not only is this taking off paint from the bike but it is very irritating to find that your bottle has rotated and is hitting you leg when you are on the road!

So, did you put electric tape on the frame below the clamps to increase its diameter? I might try the same but would appreciate some pointers from you.

-DRD



MShaw said:


> Last time I had this issue, I went over to the local auto parts place and picked up a couple of appropriately sized hose clamps.
> 
> Wrap tube with electical tape and tighten hose clamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## rcarp (Nov 4, 2002)

*Elite Water Bottle Cage Clamps*

They work well:

http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/ACH2OSYS/WC9155


----------



## hummu (Jul 23, 2002)

*One stop browsing.*

There's a solution(s) here: http://www.nordicgroup.us/cageboss.htm


----------

